# Rest in peace Boiuna



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

My baby fish passed away last night after a long fight. He will be missed. Boiuna was a good fish for any aquarium. He would swim around happily all day long and would come to meet your hand when he was hungry.
I hope he his happy now where he is and I hope he will swim an eternity with the other fishes under the *rainbow* brigde.

Rest in peace baby and be happy forever!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

He sure was Beautiful. RIP... Sorry for your loss. I just lost one of my Bettas on Monday


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

I sure know what it's lie... I'm sorry too... They will de missed...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

He was a gorgeous little guy, I'm sure he had a great life with you.
R.I.P <3


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry. He was a pretty one. I hope you can move on and so is Boiuna to the Great Big Tank in the skies. I wish the best for you both.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He was beautiful, I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww.. he was so pretty. Sorry for you loss. R.I.P


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was so pretty.


----------

